# Am I a Total Whacko?!?!?! -- Frankensmoker



## johnbphotos (Mar 13, 2014)

In Michigan winters play havoc with trying to keep stable temps on my stick burner.

I have been contemplating making an insulated firebox and connecting it to my old MES 40 Gen I, thus making it into a vertical smoker. My thoughts are that the MES is insulated and may help to keep my temps more controlled even on the coldest days.

If (as this year has shown) the outdoor temps fall below zero I will leave the heating element operational to assist in keeping my temps controlled.

Any thoughts, comments or suggestions are more than welcome.

Thnx,

JohnB


----------



## alblancher (Mar 13, 2014)

Have you tried wrapping your cooking chamber with something like a welder's blanket to help moderate temps?


----------



## johnbphotos (Mar 13, 2014)

I have not. By the nature of them being welding blankets, are they fireproof?


----------



## alblancher (Mar 13, 2014)

I think it's a great place to start.  Living in S. Louisiana never needed to use one.  Maybe worth a call to the welding supply store.


----------



## johnbphotos (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess the other part of this Frankensmoker idea is the fact that my inefficient baffle system still allows for a 15-20 degree variation from end to end on my current stick burner.

I was hoping to kill two chickens with one beer can by making it a vertical smoker instead of the typical horizontal barrel type that I have now.

Thank you for your input!


----------

